# Dual gtx 690 and case cooling advice



## PSOstrife2000 (Nov 16, 2012)

First of all here are my system specs.
AMD FX 8350 Vishera CPU
Gigabyte GA 990 FXA UD7 mobo
32 gigs gskill ripjaw x ram
Dual Geforce GTX 690 video cards
Cooler master silent gold pro 1200w psu
Sound blaster X-Fi Xtreme sound card
NZXT Phantom Case. 

Here is what I have going on for cooling currently.
Corsair h60 liquid cooling for the CPU
Gtx 690s separated in both x16 slots (slot 1 and 4 I believe)
Exhaust fans: 1x 120 on the back and 1x 200 on top
Intake fans: 2x 120 on the side and 1x200 on the side

What I want to add: 1x140mm intake on the front and a 2nd 200mm exhaust on top. 

Questions I have: how to I monitor my GPU and CPU temps while in windows (currently I only know how to view the CPU and case temps through the bios.

Right now in the bios my case temp is 32 degrees and 30 degrees for the CPU. 

I'm assuming it's going to be super low temps running in the bios. 

So I'm just looking for suggestions. Fan placements, brands, etc. 
Just any thoughts. I'm mostly just worried about the dual 690's causing too much heat. 

Thanks!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I would have suggested real temp as it works for intel cpus and shows gpu temps but for you I would use gpu-z for the graphics cards and hardware monitor or whatever software comes with the cpu for the temps.

Not exactly sure why you need more than one gtx 690 or 32GB RAM though. Thats just overkill even if you are into video editing and CAD software. No game will use anywhere near 8GB ram and one 690 will max any game out there.

as for cooling if your getting 32 in the BIOS then your temps wont be a lot higher when your in windows if at all. I run a noctua dh 14 and get 24 degrees c in the BIOS and 32 in windows according to real temp.


----------



## PSOstrife2000 (Nov 16, 2012)

Lol yeah I'm aware it's complete overkill. I just recently came home from Afganistan and decided to go all out on a PC. Something I will be able to have for a very long time. Pretty much I just built it cause I could lol 

Do you have any suggestions on case fans set up. I'm still new to a lot of this, and I keep reading about certain ways to take advantage of airflow.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

airflow should come in at the front and go out the back and/or top you dont need any special fans if you get a good case from makers such as antec, corsair and coolermaster.

I realise your getting a h60 which my noctua dh 14 does a better job but the noctua fans which you can buy seperately are excellent. I know many people who have the corsair h100 and use the noctua fans to do a push pull configuration with it.


----------



## PSOstrife2000 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok I'll end up picking those fans up. I may even just upgrade to that cooling system in general. 
What about side fans? I hear mixed opinions on them. Some people have told me they actually make your system hotter because it interferes with the airflow. My reasoning for getting the 200mm intake on the side was to help cool the video cards more. But I can always take it off.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if you put a side fan on it can interfere with airflow and cause disruption.

air should come in the front and go out the back and/or top. Look at my system the case I have is more than sufficient to cool 2 gtx 670s but I only have one so its very cool.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

AJ's and their bloody money. Sounds like a pretty sweet setup tho but as has been said air flow works best moving front to back. I have two intakes on the front (one in front of HDDs and one in the 5.25 drive bays) two exhaust on top, one intake on the bottom and exhaust on the back. As for fans I'm jus running the stock cooler master 140mm fans, 2 140mm bitfenix spectre fans and 1 120mm bitfenix spectre fans and temps seem fine. Just run a couple of games on max settings for a while with HWMonitor running and recording an if temps are getting too high then you can look at more fans.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Also which brand graphics cards are you running?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

One 120mm in the front (blowing in) and one 120mm fan in the rear (blowing out) is usually optimum.
Side mounted fans generally do more harm than good by disrupting the desired front to rear airflow and top mount fans can also do the same.
Liquid cooling offers no advantages over air for the normal user.


----------

